# Sierra Lago



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hace unos dias organizamos una ruta para conocer un lugar nuevo eco turístico llamado Sierra Lago, que queda a 30 minutos del pueblo de Mascota, lugar de inicio de la clásica ruta del Vallartazo.

Es un lugar encantador, del cual iniciamos esta nueva ruta, hacia San Sebastian del Oeste, otro pueblo Magico.

La ruta esta larga y sobre todo hay que trepar bastante pues hay que pasar el cerro de la Bufa, que es uno de los mas altos de Jalisco.

Aqui les subo unas fotos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

algunas mas . . .


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mmmm... sabroso!
Parece la suerte que Doc C les pidio en contra del lodo servio bien- se ve seco. Siguieron la misma ruta que sale en Bicimapas? Muy bonitas fotos de la plaza y kiosko. Son de Mascota o de otro pueblo en el camino?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Parece la suerte que Doc C les pidio en contra del lodo servio bien- se ve seco. Muy bonitas fotos de la plaza y kiosko. Son de Mascota o de otro pueblo en el camino?


La suerte con el lodo era para la ruta Tepic-San Blas, que se pone bastante ruda con agua y las fotos parecen de San Sebastián.
Ahora con el empedrado, si haces media hora de Mascota a Sierra Lago y puedes llegar hasta en carro, antes subías solo en 4x4 en lluvias. ¿Por cierto, durmieron en el Hotel?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Eh...
es que, por tan buena gente, al leer del lodo en Tepic-San Blas, supe en el mismo instante que querías buenas condiciones para TODOS los viajes de tu amigo


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Algunas mas*


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias por los deseos de buena suerte en TODAS los viajes.

Docc, asi es para llegar a Sierra Lago el camino esta feo, aunque ya lo estan arreglando, me imagino que en algunos meses ya sera rodable en automovil, por lo pronto si se requiere de camioneta o SUV, no necesariamente 4X4.

Y si Sierra Lago esta tan agradable, que nos quedamos 2 noches adicionales.

Rodar y rodar, la fotos del Kiosko son de San Sebastian del Oeste.
No he checado la ruta de bicimapas.

Nuestra ruta fue:
Salir de Sierra Lago, por el camino a Cimarron Grande, La Bufa y terminar al atardecer en San Sebastian, dormir ahi.
Y al dia siguiente de regreso pero por otro camino a Sierra Lago.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

View attachment 718739


View attachment 718740


View attachment 718739


View attachment 718740


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

View attachment 718743


View attachment 718743


View attachment 718744


View attachment 718745


View attachment 718746


View attachment 718747


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por fin pude meterle texto a las imagenes:

Esta es la cabaña de recepcion de Sierra Lago, con un efecto de modificacion de color









Este es el Jacuzzi con vista al lago, genial.









Uno de los jardines de Sierra Lago, que en la noche iluminan con antorchas de fuego.









Una de las cabañas con efecto ojo de pez









Y despues nos fuimos a Puerto Vallarta que queda ya muy cerca, para relajar las piernas









Una vista de los famosos Arcos de Vallarta, desde un barco de Vallarta Adventures









Aqui en la playa de Caletas, practidando un poco de Kayak y Padle.









Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Que lugar tan bonito. Felicidades y gracias por compartir.
Saludos,


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

DrF035 said:


> algunas mas . . .
> 
> View attachment 718461
> 
> ...


se ve muy bueno, me imagino que para hacerla si no conoces es lugar necesitas un guia, me gustaria saber si sabes de alguien que arme este tipo de rutas onda que la logistica este incluida y tu solo te preocupes por rodar,saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como siempre, Doc... esta superchingona la ruta y el reporte.

De veras, gracias por compartir. :thumbsup:


----------

